
DropboxMacUpdate: Making automatic updates on macOS - jp_sc
https://blogs.dropbox.com/tech/2017/03/dropboxmacupdate-making-automatic-updates-on-macos-safer-and-more-reliable/#disqus_thread
======
protomyth
If anyone from DropBox is in this thread. Did a DropBox update put itself on
the toolbar of the Finder, and if so, did you test that functionality with a
machine that already had a custom toolbar setup?

